# Lensrentals reviews the 5D IV



## AlanF (Sep 29, 2016)

Realistic review by lensrentals

https://www.lensrentals.com/blog/2016/09/lensrentals-com-reviews-the-canon-5d-mark-iv/

emphasizing the practical merits of the upgrade from the 5D III. One of the CR stalwarts complains it is not a flagship like the 1DX II. But, lensrentals basically rave about it.


----------



## PhotoSimon (Oct 1, 2016)

I think this is a fair assessment . . . it's a brilliant stills camera but lacking too many key features for pro video people. I think Canon's protecting of their Cinema EOS line will push more video users towards the Sony A7 series


----------

